# oh hell, yes!



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so getting me one of these!!!!!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

atleast the infomercial had a somewhat believable/real world clean-up taking that long. usually it's some 2 second magic wow it's clean un realistic shot.... the house wife in her sunday best and a fresh out the box drill. nothing but smiles


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Let us know how it works. Looks good.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

More tools to buy...:wallbash:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Less hands in freezing water in the winter :clap:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> More tools to buy...:wallbash:


It never ends....it's an ADDICTION.....:thumbup::thumbup::whistling

When I worked for a living the Boss never batted an eye when I bought tools...well almost never....:whistling:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

In order or difficulty:

normal sponge
rough epoxy sponge
green spiky spinny paddle thingy
helper

That thing looks pretty cool!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> It never ends....it's an ADDICTION.....:thumbup::thumbup::whistling
> 
> When I worked for a living the Boss never batted an eye when I bought tools...well almost never....:whistling:whistling:laughing:


 Mine either, because I don't tell her. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Less hands in freezing water in the winter :clap:


That is why I own one of these


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> That is why I own one of these



That and you live in Arizona :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

angus242 said:


> That and you live in Arizona :laughing:


Touche !:tt2:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ohhh my God !!!


I think this is a GREAT IDEA AND TOOL !!. I want one..


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

I want one too.

We have found that mixing up Mapecem also cleans our buckets. We thought about using one bag and just dumping it into the next and the next but that thing looks way easier.

I worry that it snaps or has a two week shelf life.

When do you get one?

JW


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks like they have a line of tile tools

http://www.primo-tools.com/


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

I just let either the mortar or grout dry out then bang the side of the bucket with a rubber mallet. Works real well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

Taurus Flooring said:


> I just let either the mortar or grout dry out then bang the side of the bucket with a rubber mallet. Works real well.:thumbsup:


that never works very efficiently...


but that bucket thing...very cool. just might have to get one.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Taurus Flooring said:


> I just let either the mortar or grout dry out then bang the side of the bucket with a rubber mallet. Works real well.:thumbsup:


Wonder how much time that takes compared to just cleaning the bucket with this paddle when the mortar hasn't cured yet? Also, what would you do if you needed 3 buckets worth in the same day?


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

takes about 5 minutes each and you'd be surprised how well it works. grout bucket come out completely clean


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Taurus Flooring said:


> takes about 5 minutes each and you'd be surprised how well it works. grout bucket come out completely clean


What kind of mortar and grout are you using? Five minutes is kinda long. :whistling

You ain't gonna knock no Ardex FB-9L out of a bucket wif a rubber mallet.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

For $25, it looks goood:thumbsup:...time saver...waiting Angus to test...


----------

